# My female cat has not come to heat yet ...



## nabeel (May 5, 2005)

My female cat is almost 8 months old and has not come to heat yet....
She is not spayed and uptil now I havn't noticed any change in behaviour which is caused by cats coming into heat.... is it normal for a female cat 8 months old to not come to heat or maybe I am wrong and she has come to heat which I did'nt notice ?

Actually I am thinking of spaying my cat so I was asking if this is the right time to spay her but I am not sure if she is in heat or not... I personally think she is not..... I have not spayed her uptil now because I wanted to have kittens by breeding her but now I think I should spay her because I don't want to get a male cat who sprays all over the house causing bad smell and germs....please tell what should I do....?
I want to breed her and have kittens and I also don't have anything against male cats.. its just the spraying behaviour which I don't want...


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Please get her spayed. If you want to have kittens you can foster a litter from a shelter. Or a pregnant cat if you want to watch a cat have kittens and be a part of them growing up. That way you arn't bringing more cats into the world when there are so many sitting in shelters waiting to find forever homes. And you will be helping save lives. 

Check out www.petfinder.com for shelters and rescue groups near you.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Agreed with the above posts, please don't intentionally bring more kittens into the world just to have the experience of participating in a birth. There are plenty of already pregnant cats looking for a foster home. I was just in my local shelter last week and they have 150 cats in Shelter and out in foster homes. They usually don't hit that number until around August.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree -- spaying is much better for your cat's long-term health. It actually reduces the risk of some types of cancer. Also, at 8 months she is rather young to breed.

There are other ways to enjoy kittens as others have suggested


----------



## nabeel (May 5, 2005)

Hey!! Thanks all of you ... I think its the right age to get her spayed...
but you did'nt tell one thing... She is now 8 months old and has not come to heat even once.. is it normal? do some cats take longer to come to heat than others or something is wrong ..? I have heard cats usually come to heat at the age of 6 months and my friend's siamese also came to heat when she was 6 months old but mine is now 8 months... I was a bit worried ...please tell me...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well, I suspect that it's just like humans, some girls menstruate at age 10, some not till 16 and a lot in the middle. There may be a problem, but I suspect not likely. But getting her to a vet to get spayed will give you a lot more info.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Generally cats start going into heat at around 6 months old. But some go into heat sooner and some much later. Some even wait until 2 years old before going into heat, it just varies.

So, most likely nothing is wrong with yuor girl, just need to go ahead and spay her ASAP!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. The average age is around 6 months, but I wouldn't wait any longer.


----------

